# Thread voided



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

I have removed Tebaldi’s as it was a poor choice to have and is, really, a non-contender. The Italian language in Wagner is simply incompatible with the music and flow underlining it.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

ALT said:


> I have removed Tebaldi’s as it was a poor choice to have and is, really, a non-contender. The Italian language in Wagner is simply incompatible with the music and flow underlining it.


It looks like it was winning, though.


----------

